# Circuit Breaker location? Fiat Rapido V56 - 2014



## KellieK (Jul 9, 2017)

I am new to the site and have an issue with my Fiat Rapido V56 (2014) Dometic Fridge, it wont switch over to 12v when traveling, I have been advised to check the fuses and circuit breaker, The fuses are all fine but I can't for the life of me find where the circuit breaker is located. The handbook says refer to the technical sheet which didn't come with the van. can anyone point me in the right direction of the circuit breaker ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you've bought recently from a dealer they should be able to sort it out, if not try a call to a Rapido dealer and query the location of the 12v fridge relay as that may be the problem.

Not sure if Rapido have a dedicated owners group on line or a Facebook group, as those types of groups can also help with queries.

Terry


----------

